

U.S Imagines Bailout As Investment Tool - physcab
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/09/business/09fund.html?pagewanted=2&_r=1&hp

======
physcab
This seems to me like a terrible plan. So basically they are funding "private
investors" to buy these bad assets, while not taking any risk.

Sure, we (the taxpayers) might make some "profit" but that assumes the assets
are not as bad as was previously thought.

But what if the assets are worse than expected? Then we're really fucked.
Because we just loaned out our money and are taking on the majority (I'd like
to say its somewhere in the range of 80%-100%, but the article doesn't say) of
the risk.

